# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  Your 2023 Mooning alert

## JEK

moons.jpg

----------


## amyb

Forever moons….like forever stamps!  Clever.

----------


## GMP62

Love this, JEK!  Will be spending our last night on island on May 5th…dinner at Le Sereno appears to be in order!

----------


## cec1

> Love this, JEK!  Will be spending our last night on island on May 5thdinner at Le Sereno appears to be in order!



Youll never forget it . . . assuming a clear night!
45B645C9-6799-4826-96D6-14B675AB6092.jpg

----------


## GMP62

> You’ll never forget it . . . assuming a clear night!
> 45B645C9-6799-4826-96D6-14B675AB6092.jpg



Fingers crossed, Dennis!

----------

